# identify this rifle



## loser (Oct 23, 2012)

hey guys i have a rifle that was custom made in Germany.  it is a left handed bolt action 270 caliber.  it has no manufacturers i.d. on it.  the scope mount is a system that has a stationary front mount and a springloaded rear mount.  this rifle has a double trigger system.  one sets the shot and the other is a hair trigger.  i will post pics as soon as i can figure out how to.  this gun was built in the 1950's.  i know this isnt much info but some of you guys are pretty good at this type of stuff.  thanks for your help and all queries will be answered.


----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Be interesting to see pics. From the sound of it, the scope is a Unertl or maybe an old Lyman as both used the type mount you described. 

Pics would be a big help......


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 24, 2012)

get yourself a photbucket account. upload the images there. copy the img location and paste it here in your post.

your album will have the picture shown and underneath it will say something like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
copy this and paste it in your forum post somewhere.

cant wait to see pics.


----------



## loser (Oct 25, 2012)

will do.  thanks guys!


----------



## molon labe (Nov 17, 2012)

Steyer Mannlicher , possibly...


----------



## molon labe (Nov 17, 2012)

can you get an overall length of the gun ? also the barrel length.


----------

